# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield, TX. Wade Fishing Report; 12/16-12/19/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Been a weather battle this week in Port Mansfield so far. Monday we had favorable winds early and had a couple big trout slip away. The cold front seemed to halt everything but the redfish bite for a couple days. Throwing soft plastics rigged weedless seemed to be the best. DSL’s dirty tequila, white ice, and magic grass were the top baits. 

Today has been a slow warm up in water and air temps. The bite was on at sunrise and throwing Softdine XL’s in green/black and Texas chicken we had trout to 22” and one 5 pounder showed up to play. More redfish than you could shake a stick at. 

With our weather pattern gradually getting warmer over the next few days, we are hopeful that the big trout we have seen will start to eat. Nothin’ to complain about being in Mansfield, and we know the bigs will start to become aggressive. 

Dates available:
Dec 31-Jan 3
Jan 14-16


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Jan 14-16 booked, only Jan 1-3 left available. Don’t miss your chance at some of the finest winter fishing!


----------

